# Grilin On The Bay - June 7 - Brooklyn, NY



## BrooklynQ (May 18, 2008)

Grillin' On The Bay
New Yorks City's Original Barbecue Contest
to benefit St. Mark School
Sponsored by RUB BBQ

Saturday, June 7, 2008

New England Barbecue Society Sanctioned Grilling Contest
$125 to compete 
Chicken Breast, Fish, Pork and Chef's Choice

Open to the Public - Free Admission

St. Mark School
Corner of East 18th Street and Avenue Z
Brooklyn, New York

http://grillinonthebay.org


----------

